# Lasqueti is a secret Canadian island where the vast majority of residents are completely off-grid.



## Tude (May 21, 2015)

This sounds rather cool. Found this on a site while hunting down a couple of incidents where McDonald's would not let a person in the store buy food for someone who looked homeless. jerks. Anyway this is cool. the vid is quite interesting as well. LOL at the bottom - I was looking for more pics and came across a bloggish entry from the Island - there are some snarky comments on there .
______

http://www.trueactivist.com/just-on...and-where-everyone-lives-completely-off-grid/

Lasqueti is a secret Canadian island where the vast majority of residents are completely off-grid.






Lasqueti is a small island between Vancouver and Vancouver Island, twelve miles long and three miles wide. It is home to a little known community of off-gridders who take pride in their isolation from both mainstream culture and mainland Canada.

With very little industry or economy, most of the residents live simply, taking what they need from the land and having next to no carbon footprint (and little need for money). The 2011 census recorded 426 people living in Lasqueti (although a more up-to-date website states there are 350 permanent residents) including 70 children. According to the community blog, Lasqueti is “an island of individuals, with poets, artists, physicists, fishermen, loggers, tree planters, designers, professional musicians, published authors, some small scale manufacturers, some commercial agriculture as well as professional consultants in education, engineering, forestry and alternate energy.”

While some residents use solar panels, wood burning stoves, wind turbines and water mills, others choose to live without electricity, period. For the average person, that might not sound like fun. But few can argue that the depletion of fossil fuels (and other aspects of modern living) are clearly unsustainable. Lasqueti’s residents share the opinion that living in harmony with nature is not only ethical, it is how we were supposed to live.

Personally, I have been fascinated with Lasqueti since 2010, when I was lucky enough to host one of its residents while he was traveling and ‘couchsurfing’ in Spain. Robert was living on Lasqueti in an old converted school bus (which he ran off vegetable oil), and he was one of the most interesting and intelligent people I’ve ever had the pleasure to meet. Skilled in building yurts, canoes, wooden boats, and other ecological structures, he was also a nomadic free spirit who spoke six languages and was knowledgeable about pretty much anything and everything you could possibly think of. According to Lasqueti’s website, Robert was by no means an exception: the island’s population “is the most highly educated community in British Columbia”, according toStatistics Canada.


In addition to the island’s one bar and one cafe, Lasqueti also has a free store where people can leave or collect items without any monetary exchange. Just one hour by boat from Vancouver island, Lasqueti doesn’t have a tourist industry, booming economy or any industry to speak of, but those who live there say that they enjoy the sense of timelessness, community, and freedom that their home provides.

There is no grocery store, so people tend to keep chickens and grow their own organic produce, as well as foraging for wild food in the forest covering the rocky island. Most people use composting toilets, and one resident even wrote a book entitled ‘How to Shyte on Lasqueti’ for those not familiar with the concept of how this works in practice.

Another useful resource for readers who are interested in seeing Lasqueti for themselves can be found here. The page details various options for visiting the island, including B&Bs and opportunities for wwoofing (helping on farms in exchange for food and accommodation).

We will leave you with some essential advice from Lasqueti’s residents: “_However you decide to come, and whatever you are hoping to find here, please keep this in mind: Lasqueti is not some utopian paradise, it is not an “intentional community”, and it is probably not whatever you think it is – it is just a relatively remote island, populated by a small, tight-knit community of quirky, independent-minded people, with its own unique culture and identity. Come with an open mind, a willingness to discover something a little different, and without rigid expectations. Resist the urge to project upon us your vision of what this place “should” be. It is what it is, and we like it this way, warts and all. If you can get with that, you too may find a place here_.”

In the short documentary film below, a journalist from 16×9 News goes to meet some of Lasqueti’s characters and find out more about life in this beautiful land that time forgot.



OK I had to add this - found it looking for more pics of the buildings --- Entitled Lasqueti woman working - LOL - don't raise sheep or cows - let's make more St. Bernard's!!!








From the blog
http://www.lasqueti.ca/island-info/how-to-visit/contact-questions

*Can I live on Lasqueti?*



We get 3 or 4 requests a month asking how one goes about visiting / renting / buying / working on Lasqueti, or just about what life is like here. 
Here are few _real_ messages we have received, with apologies for my irreverent answers:

_Is there free land in Lasqueti?_

No.

_Living on the island seems like the perfect place for me to go, I just don't know what I'll do when I get there, or first of all, how I will get there. Any tips or help?_

WWOOF...

_Is everyone welcome to Lasqueti ?_

Only nice people.

_I am just wondering if you have camping available?_

No

_How much do you have to pay for land on the island_

How much do _I_ have to pay or how much do _you_ have to pay?

_I was wondering if anyone is allowed to move to Lasqueti Island?_

We were wondering if there is some way to stop 'em.

_i just need more info on migrating to your community. can you show up and just find crown land to live off of?_

No.

_i was wanting to see if i am able to survive off the grid with my two small kids
i have most camping gear..please let me know._

I'd like to see that too!

_I would like too buy some land on your island ,anything for sale?_

Ask Lisa...

_Are there any Building Codes on the Island?_

Yes, but no Building Inspectors





_I must ask: Life there on Lasqueti seems like a rural paradise - I was wondering; how does one come to live in such a community or are all who live there descended from the original settlers?_

It's not (paradise, that is); by moving (generally to Lasqueti, that is); No.

_I heard about this place on the radio. Do you have an area for
vacationers? What is the weather like? What is there to do?_

No. It rains constantly. Umbrella repair.

_ I have recently learned of your paradise and I would very much like to become a member._

It's not paradise! It's not a club

_I am wondering if there is some matter I can apprentice to learn to fully survive on your island. I may have only a few skills, but I wish to contribute as much as I can._

It's all we'd ask of anyone  Try Jessie...

_I'm wondering if a resident on the island would consider writing to me
and helping me figure out if moving there is a feasible idea? I'm looking
for information on living costs and the realities of living off-grid as a
single woman with little experience but a willingness to learn. Thanks for
your help._

You've come to the right place.

_We've never been to the island and wondered if there is a pub at or near
the ferry dock._

Yes!

_I would like to know how i would become a member of the lasqueti
community.we are a young couple trying to get away from the everyday
"norm"._

Are you saying we're not normal? And this isn't a club!

_I'm travelling around Canada with my friend Aurora, we think that the way you are living is very interesting, so we would like to meet you and stay a few days helping you or wathever. If it's possible please contact me, it would be so nice! thankyou and have a nice day!_

We love you already - please come and WWOOF...

_Hi. Saw the TV program and would love to live off the grid._

You saw it on TV, so it must be true!

_I just saw a tv special on your island. I have to say it was one of the most inspirational things I have seen in a long time. The people that live there off the power and resources of the island amaze me. I think it is wonderful that you have found such a beautiful spot to enjoy the true wonders of the world in their natural state. I am not one that could cope with such a lifestyle, but I admire those that can. I would love to be able to visit the island, but not sure how or if there are visitor type locations that I could stay. Do you offer accommodations for people that would like to experience the wonder of your world? I would love to be able to show my children that there is more to life than the conveniences of modern life. It scares me that they could possibly grow up not appreciating the enjoyment of life without tv, computers and cell phones. I would appreciate it if you could give me any information of accommodations that are available for visitors so I could plan a visit._

Please come - your kids need us. Visitors...

_I came across your web site by accident when I saw your group profile
on http://kiva.org.  I was interested in information about visiting Lasqueti
Island, perhaps as an initial visit to moving and living there._

Please come - Kiva rocks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 21, 2015)

that's pretty awesome, i ended up watching the whole video.


----------



## alainawhocares (May 21, 2015)

Not so secret anymore!


----------



## Durp (May 22, 2015)

Ahahhahahahaha! These fuckers sound awesome! Ima just show up one day for a stitch.


----------

